# RCI looking after Canadians



## moonstone (Dec 10, 2020)

We got a surprise phone message on our machine today followed up with an email from the same guy at RCI.  I guess they really do read the comments on those surveys and feedbacks!  

I called earlier this week to rebook an exchange vacation that was cancelled due to COVID and the border closure, and to get the rep to apply our exchange credit from the cancellation.  I expressed my dismay at needing to pay so much to extend our points, which we normally don't have any trouble using each year, so we could hopefully travel next fall.  Since our RCI membership was expiring next summer we also needed to pay to renew that before the week could be booked.  I wrote in the survey that followed, that pretty much every other airline, hotel and resort are letting folks rebook at very little or no charge due to the COVID travel restrictions. I also stated that I realized I could use some of those points to stay within Canada but most of the Ontario timeshares are located less than an hour from our home (not really where we want to go on vacation) and we really don't want to pay the big airfare prices to fly across Canada.  I know it isn't RCI's fault we cant travel to the USA and use our points, but it isn't ours either.  I said that RCI needed to recognize the fact that Canadians and Americans have not been allowed to cross the border for leisure travel since March and probably wont for quite a while. For some RCI members like us, that is pretty much our whole Points usage year.

The guy from RCI said that they have been monitoring the feedback from Canadian members and just today have decided to deduct $100. off any members points extension fee that is up for renewal before March 2021. He said RCI is also extending our membership by 1 year for free! He left his office phone number in case we had any other questions or concerns.  I just went online to check our Mastercard statement and the credit is already there!   Merry Christmas from RCI, well done!


~Diane


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 10, 2020)

Nice! Glad they were fair with us Canadians. My timeshares are mainly in Canada, an EOY in Mexico and worldmark points so although I had to change up a few vacations I have pretty much had no issues using them up. Unlike you even though Canmore is only one hour away I could spend a ton of time there. Waking up to the mountain view never gets old.

Joan


----------



## Danjos (Dec 29, 2020)

moonstone said:


> We got a surprise phone message on our machine today followed up with an email from the same guy at RCI.  I guess they really do read the comments on those surveys and feedbacks!
> 
> I called earlier this week to rebook an exchange vacation that was cancelled due to COVID and the border closure, and to get the rep to apply our exchange credit from the cancellation.  I expressed my dismay at needing to pay so much to extend our points, which we normally don't have any trouble using each year, so we could hopefully travel next fall.  Since our RCI membership was expiring next summer we also needed to pay to renew that before the week could be booked.  I wrote in the survey that followed, that pretty much every other airline, hotel and resort are letting folks rebook at very little or no charge due to the COVID travel restrictions. I also stated that I realized I could use some of those points to stay within Canada but most of the Ontario timeshares are located less than an hour from our home (not really where we want to go on vacation) and we really don't want to pay the big airfare prices to fly across Canada.  I know it isn't RCI's fault we cant travel to the USA and use our points, but it isn't ours either.  I said that RCI needed to recognize the fact that Canadians and Americans have not been allowed to cross the border for leisure travel since March and probably wont for quite a while. For some RCI members like us, that is pretty much our whole Points usage year.
> 
> ...


Interesting did you get the persons name i just booked something for next december and i was charged the full amount for my points extension I couldn’t use this year as well as my membership was not extended.  Being a fellow Canadian i would like to speak to the salesperson.

thanks


----------

